

For the first time, a board game gets a simultaneous physical and digital launch - crm114
http://pockettactics.com/2012/10/16/qin-for-a-day-new-renier-knizia-title-launches-in-the-app-store-and-on-the-high-street/

======
crm114
The tv business could do with a little of this kind of thinking.

